# Linux bash diff



## jemand anders (31. März 2019)

Hallo,


```
diff --width=150 -ry -EZBbw --suppress-common-lines --expand-tabs Dir1 Dir2 > diff.txt
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vor jedem neuem diff-Befehl zur Übersichtlichkeit Leerzeilen einfügen?

Gruß


----------



## Technipion (1. April 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, du hast doch nur einen diff-Befehl?

Falls du öfters diff aufrufen musst, pack doch einfach ein `echo "\n\n"` dazwischen?


----------



## jemand anders (1. April 2019)

Es geht um das Ergebnis des einmaligen Aufrufs. 
Inzwischen lasse ich den Editor einmal über den File laufen und ersetze "diff --" mit "\n\n\n\n diff --:".
Ich wollte die Frage eigentlich löschen, aber das geht leider nicht.


----------

